# Proper threshold positioning



## Badger_DIYer (Mar 20, 2009)

And the questions are piling up! :laughing:

Getting near my weekend install of hardwood in my living room, around the entryway involving a landing and down the hallway where the wood will meet three bedrooms which will have carpet and one bathroom which currently has tile. (assuming tile and hardwood will be of equal height so I'll switch the reducer to a T-mold, correct?)

For the wood to carpet transition, what is the proper placement for where the wood stops and the carpet begins? As I can tell by the way the tile is, it seems like that piece that sticks out on the door jam seems to be the dividing line but not sure.

I attached a few pictst to give you and idea of what I'm up against. If I left out any info you need to properly answer, let me know. I'll be checking for answers quite often today!!

Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

currently these are wrong. The tile should have stopped at the door stop. A wood threshold can be used on the wood side and stop at this door stop on the inside edge. When the door is closed, the edge of the wood transition will align with the bottom of the door.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

The transition should be directly under the door, so that when the door is closed, you can only see one type of flooring no matter which side you are standing on.


----------



## HardwoodGuy (Jun 7, 2008)

I used to see that with tile all the time. Actually it's in an ideal spot for the addition of a t-molding. It may look awkward but in the pic I've included stop/end the hardwood at the red line. To really make it look right you'll have to scribe the transition piece as shown with some photos at the link below.






















As far as the carpet it depends on what threshold type you plan on using. There are many. My lines show without using a transition with hardwood cut straight across door jamb. Works well for thinner engineered and solid hardwoods but not thicker ones considering the type of carpet in the pic.

Keep in mind many do things different. What works for me may not for another. I prefer a clean less obnoxious look. 

Hardwood Floor Moldings

Some examples


----------

